# Corigliano, John (1938-)



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I looked, and didn't see a thread for John Corigliano. I consider him to be a top American composer, by any criterion.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Corigliano


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

I've been interested in exploring his music. What are some of his most essential works and some good recordings?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There's some information in the Exploring contemporary composers thread (link).


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Harbison? or Corigliano?

I agree if this thread is really about Harbison. But I think Corigliano has written too many uninteresting pieces.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is Corigliano.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The _Piano Concerto_ with Douglas/Slatkin is by far the CD recording that appeals most to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I like his Dylan Thomas trilogy. I was disappointed with his follow-up with Bob Dylan.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, that is a good one. I hear a little Samuel Barber in this.









I also like "Three Hallucinations" from _Altered States_, where the cheesy organ comes in. (Ondine)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I like his Dylan Thomas trilogy. I was disappointed with his follow-up with Bob Dylan.


I loved the Dylan Songs, especially the timely "Clothes Line". Talk about relevant to our times!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> I loved the Dylan Songs, especially the timely "Clothes Line". Talk about relevant to our times!


I hesitated to mention the Dylan songs, because I'm in the minority about not liking it. I guess I'm more attached to the original. And it amazed me that Corigliano wrote these pieces without ever hearing Dylan singing them.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I hesitated to mention the Dylan songs, because I'm in the minority about not liking it. I guess I'm more attached to the original. And it amazed me that Corigliano wrote these pieces without ever hearing Dylan singing them.


He says that, but I don't believe it. It wouldn't make any difference anyway.

The vice-president has just gone insane!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Corigliano: Piano Concerto. I think I like this one better than Slatkin; at least I got more intelligible meaning from it. I even heard some of Corigliano's "minimalism" mentioned in the booklet notes, which are these gnarly-sounding repeated riffs. Generally the whole recording is much more nuanced than Slatkin's. Or then again, maybe it's just my mood. :lol:


----------

